# "Charbroil The Big Easy"  On Sale



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Home Depot has a Charbroil "The Big Easy Oil-Less Fryer" on sale for $69.99

+ Free Shipping








I own one of these, and while it's not exactly a "Deep Fryer", it does an awesome job on turkeys, chickens and roasts.  This unit works by producing radiant heat, that cooks your food.  The end results, are similar to a "Broasted Chicken", where the skin it crispy, and the inside is very juicy.

I picked up one of these a few years ago, because we wanted to deep fry a turkey, and did not want the danger of hot oil around my young kids.  Also, the cost of Peanut Oil was almost $40, and then you have to store it.  Our food comes out AWESOME.  I donated my turkey fryer to the Boy Scouts.

If you're looking for a safer, healthier and less expensive alternative to deep frying, check out The Big Easy at Home Depot!!!!

Here's the Link: http://www.homedepot.com/Featured-P...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Dec 5, 2011)

Methinks Todd has been sniffing his Bourbon AMNPS's smoke a little.  Got nothing in the text box.


----------



## sound1 (Dec 5, 2011)

nuff said I guess..


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Huddler must have it tied up as SPAM

Todd


----------



## alelover (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you post a link?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 5, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Huddler must have it tied up as SPAM
> 
> Todd




Todd, I found the problem. It wasn't in the spam filter but the link to the picture that was posted was about 8 pages of garbled code. I'm not sure how that happened but I went and downloaded a new picture of the item then replaced the old picture with the new one and it worked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

I showed the Big Easy to Judy & she said, " Isn't that the same thing as sticking it in the oven? "


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Al,

Not the same at all

The best way I can explain......

It's like the difference between an Oven Baked Chicken and a Broasted Chicken

Both are cooked with heat, but a Broasted Chicken comes out moist & jucy

A "Broaster" uses a flame or radiant heat to cook the meat and the Big Easy also uses radiant heat.  The outside gets seared and the juices stay in. the meat.

I've done turkeys, chickens and pork roasts in the Big Easy and they were wonderful

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Dec 5, 2011)

Is the cleanup as easy as they imply?  At least it's propane.  Could take that puppy camping.


----------

